# GPS Koordinaten via SMS verschicken



## nice (15. Aug 2009)

Hi zusammen
bis jetzt kann ich nur in Html Programmieren und hatte ich mich grob in Java eingelesen. Jetzt möchte ich etwas spezielles für mein Handy programmieren. Ich weiß das es mit Javame über LBS möglich ist die GPS Daten aus dem Handy auszulesen, insoweit das Handy GPS besitzt. Ist es mit Java möglich ein Programm zu schreiben, dass auf eine eingehende SMS reagiert und das Java Programm startet und die GPS Koordinaten ausließt und diese Daten über SMS auf ein Server bzw. anderes Handy sendet? 

MfG.


----------



## sparrow (16. Aug 2009)

Ich hab schon Jahre nichts mehr für Handys gemacht, allerdings gehört es IMHO nicht zur Java-ME-Standard-API auf einen GPS-Empfänger und auf die SMS-Funktionen zuzugreifen.
Also musst du schauen ob dein Handyhersteller entsprechende Schnittstellen zur Verfügung stellt. Herrscht eine ähnliche Situation wie vor 4 Jahren lautet die Antwort zu 90%: So nicht möglich und zu 70% überhaupt nicht möglich.


----------



## nice (17. Aug 2009)

Als Standard ist auf den meisten Handys CLDC und MIDP installiert. Bei dem Location API handelt es sich um ein optionales Paket das tatsächlich nicht auf allen Geräten ist. Ich hatte mal im Internet gestöbert und herausgefunden das auf den neuen Nokia Modelle, so ab N95 LBS können. Auch ein paar Sony Ericson und Samsung Modelle können dies. Ich würde das mit einem N95 probieren. 
Um nochmal auf die Frage zu kommen, sollte das Handy LBS und WMA unterstützen ist es dann vom Programmieren möglich eine SMS zu schicken und damit das Programm zu starten welches die GPS Daten an einen Server übermittelt ohne das der Benutzer irgendwas bestätigen muss? 
Oder gibt es eine Alternative evtl CSS mit der man sowas realisieren kann? 

MfG


----------



## The_S (17. Aug 2009)

Wenn deine Anwendung entsprechend zertifiziert ist, dann ist das ohne Nutzerbestätigung möglich


----------

